# Baby Elephant Vs Crocodile [Mouth to Trunk Pic]



## News Bot (Nov 6, 2010)

This is what happens when you go for a drink at a South African watering hole... if you're a baby elephant that is. FYI - the elephant kept his trunk 

*Published On:* 05-Nov-10 04:49 AM
*Source:* digg

*Go to digg Page*


----------



## thals (Nov 6, 2010)

LOL The poor thing would have had the fright of it's life!!! Glad to hear he got away safely, trunk intact!


----------

